

Facebook Integrates Whatsapp into Facebook for Android - ilhackernews
http://www.geektime.com/2015/04/04/exclusive-facebook-integrates-whatsapp-into-facebook-for-android/

======
higherpurpose
So when the two platforms "integrate" with each other, will users still keep
the so called "end to end encryption" recently adopted (but never publicly
recognized) in Whatsapp?

My guess: Nope.

